# Finally diagnosed



## Serendipity (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been back and forth with my GP for 6+ months with my hypothyroid symptoms. I finally requested early this week to see an Endo and was prepared for her to say no, but instead that day she ordered new labs and the new appointment was made.

Got in to see the Endo today and she started to give me the song and dance about how my symptoms might be depression related (even though I know I am not depressed) and I was ready to roll my eyes and leave until I told her about how food sometimes gets stuck at the bottom of my throat. She finally took me seriously and did the physical exam and low and behold my thyroid is enlarged. She did an ultrasound on the spot and said it looks like my thyroid is just about to give out and it is most likely due to Hashi's. She also found a small nodule that she will check back on after I start the meds. I'm so glad they finally are taking me seriously and will get the help I need. She prescribed me 75mcg Levothroid.

Here are my levels:

6/30/11 TSH	3.42	(0.10 - 5.50)	uIU/mL
11/2/11 TSH	3.65	(0.10 - 5.50)	uIU/mL
1/25/12 TSH	3.97	(0.10 - 5.50)	uIU/mL
Free T4	1.0	(0.8 - 1.7)	ng/dL

Symptoms:
cold
exhausted
headaches
weight gain (10lbs)
food gets stuck in my throat
dry skin
hair falling out/frizzy dry texture
heavy menstrual cycle
high blood pressure
enlarged tongue
low body temperature


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good for you! (For your persistence...I'm not saying "good" about your diagnosis.) I hope you start to find relief soon with the Levothroid! As you've probably read on some other posts, patience is key here...give it a good chance to work.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Serendipity said:


> I've been back and forth with my GP for 6+ months with my hypothyroid symptoms. I finally requested early this week to see an Endo and was prepared for her to say no, but instead that day she ordered new labs and the new appointment was made.
> 
> Got in to see the Endo today and she started to give me the song and dance about how my symptoms might be depression related (even though I know I am not depressed) and I was ready to roll my eyes and leave until I told her about how food sometimes gets stuck at the bottom of my throat. She finally took me seriously and did the physical exam and low and behold my thyroid is enlarged. She did an ultrasound on the spot and said it looks like my thyroid is just about to give out and it is most likely due to Hashi's. She also found a small nodule that she will check back on after I start the meds. I'm so glad they finally are taking me seriously and will get the help I need. She prescribed me 75mcg Levothroid.
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Validated and help at last!!! Did you start the Levoxyl yet? What is the game plan re the nodule? Could she tell if it was solid or cystic?

We are all so happy for you. It is ironic that "sometimes" we are happy to get a diagnosis. That's so we know we are not crazy! LOL!!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Glad you are on the path to healing! It is ridiculous what docs will say sometimes. Far easier to get you diagnosed with just about anything, on some XYZ medication, and out of their office so they can continue on with their overly-scheduled patient load for the day.

Like others have said, don't expect an overnight miracle, but the levothyroxine *will* work. A couple of friendly suggestions at this point in the game:

- Keep copies of your labs for future reference.
- Keep a daily log listing how you feel, symptoms better or worse, etc.
- Ask about getting a brand-name medication (Synthroid, Levoxyl, et al). If you are on a generic (and it might work fine for you), the pharmacies have a habit of switching generic manufacturers.
- Avoid things like soy, goitrogenic veggies (broccoli, et al), calcium within about four hours of taking your med, and try to take it on an empty stomach.
- Be consistent with the time of day you take your medication.
- A high-fiber diet can reduce effectiveness of thyroid meds by speeding up your digestion (where the meds are absorbed).
- Expect a few bumps in the road as your body tries to reach a new "normal".

hugs3


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Serendipity

You are a classic example of so many who have thyroid issues who constantly get pushed away by their doctors.

Glad you were persistent and be sure to continue being persistent until you are feeling better.

With TSH levels as high as yours were you should have received additional lab testing immediately.


----------

